# Nintendo confirms Netflix on the 3DS hitting today



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Starting today, Netflix subscribers with unlimited streaming plans will be able to watch TV shows and movies from the service's selection of online content on their Nintendo 3DS, like the Wii before it. Movies will show up in 2D (darn) on the upper screen of the device, with 3D content coming soon to the glasses-free portable.

More *here*.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will definitely download this today and check it out. It will be interesting to see how the 3D content works although I will have to wait a bit on that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> View attachment 70
> 
> 
> Starting today, Netflix subscribers with unlimited streaming plans will be able to watch TV shows and movies from the service's selection of online content on their Nintendo 3DS, like the Wii before it. Movies will show up in 2D (darn) on the upper screen of the device, with 3D content coming soon to the glasses-free portable.
> ...


It would really be nice if NetFlix expanded streaming 1080p and 5.1 sound to more platforms instead of doing this.

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I tried it out yesterday. It seems to work pretty well. The interface for picking movies is all in 3D. The PQ isn't too bad for a small device.


----------

